# 2 BR Orlando resort condo April 5-April 12



## soccermom25 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello,
I am looking for a 2 bedroom Orlando resort condo for the week of April 5th-April 12th.

Rose


----------



## jhoug (Feb 17, 2014)

*Wyndham Cypress Palms*

Have 2 BR for those dates Apr 5-12. 
$650 for the week.  
Pm or email me if interested.


----------



## hf5 (Feb 18, 2014)

_message deleted--please refer to the rules for posting in this forum and adhere to the rental amount limits_


----------

